# Avondale House, Polmont October 2015



## travelswithjack (Oct 21, 2015)

Avondale House was built in the 16th century and Gothic additions were made in the 18th century .
Originally known as Clarkstone, Avondale was owned by the Duke of Hamilton, the proprietor in the early 19th century was William Logan. The house was commandeered during WW2 as used as a Polish hospital. 

There is a substantial stable block nearby which appears to be 18th century with other bits and pieces added later.

We encountered the owner, who lives in the modern bungalow, as we left who said that local police drove around the grounds constantly which I find hard to believe . As I had my young son with me he bought our story about picking brambles, fresh air, blah, blah.

A beautiful building but it seems to be deteriorating fast and is now next to a mammoth landfill site.


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting, this is the stable block isn't it?


----------



## travelswithjack (Oct 21, 2015)

krela said:


> Thanks for posting, this is the stable block isn't it?



Sorry, forgot to label them. only the bottom two are the house. The others are the stable block which is actually more impressive than the house.


----------



## smiler (Oct 21, 2015)

Nicely Done Jack, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Oct 21, 2015)

That makes sense, welcome to the site.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Interesting building,no doors open?


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 22, 2015)

Brilliant, love this! 
Excellent work sir, thanks for sharing!


----------

